# 1.8 turbo



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...as some teenager once claimed: _"...everything's LEGAL until you get CAUGHT, and then only if you're CONVICTED."_


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I was waiting for a post like this...

You would first need tuning, then the parts - custom exhaust manifold will be your biggest uphill battle, then be able to fit all parts, and finally the engine internals may only support a very small amount of boost.

You're better off with just boltons and tune. The 1.8 is probably built like the 2.2l ecotec which barely handled a couple psi of boost before rods snapped.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...one has to wonder *if* parts from the _existing_ 1.6LT Chinese (LLU) engine would fit onto the 1.8L engine?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

it would be awesome


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> ...


 
I spent time in South Korea. Wonderful country and I would live there if I had the chance.


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

The 2.2l eco's in cobalts were handling boost well not as good as the 2.4l but they handled at least 10 psi


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

Also there are the little things you would need a wide band o2 sensor a boost gauge, probably bigger injectors. Not to metion it would be a headache to tune but props the the first person or vendor that does it or tries it


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

id rather procharge it but that just me. bu i do agree probably be better to just tune it and maybe some boltons


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> 1.8 turbo would be insanely cheap to build get a t3 for 300 bucks and tubing another 150 and bam bolt on 45hp and for smog well your screwed and if a cop pulls you over bye cruze.would be super fun to do


You're forgetting about a custom manifold, custom down pipe, oil lines, couplers, fuel injectors, fuel pump, intercooler, boost gauge, tuning software, dyno time, ect....

It will end up costing $3000-$3500 plus labor of you're not inclined to do the work yourself.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

wesg631 said:


> The 2.2l eco's in cobalts were handling boost well not as good as the 2.4l but they handled at least 10 psi


X2 

Most seem to hold well in the high 200whp range with a good tune but once they push passed 300whp they start sending rods through the block...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The 2.2s were barely holding 250 with an m62 from the ss/sc. If I recall correctly, the transmission and rods were first to go. With the weak transmission and no replacement there wa snt many options


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

My 07 lt balt had a 50 wet shot, I also had an 07 sssc and an 09 ls


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

Idk about the 2.2l tranny but the 2.4l holds up to around 350 , I was going to be the speed mafia cobalt car with my 2.4l but could never come up with the money they wanted. I think the procharger route is one of the safest boost applications, because of the ease of operation its not super hard off the line like a super charger and doesn't lag like a turbo of course torque #s aren't as high as a turbo but no one really knows the limits of the cruze yet. If anything I might most likely not put a 50 shot in it just for the extra power if I want it


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I was a member of CSS.net since ~06 so I've been around the block or two with Cobalts.

I'm looking for the maximum torque for the 2.2 transmission but came across this funny post:
2.2 fully bolted and tuned:
130 whp
118 tq

That's less power then we make stock...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Without wasting hours I'm not going to bother to continue looking. There's so many failed builds on CSS.net and elsewhere re: 2.2's - generally just builds that never happened. There are a few that did but very few.

I bet you your ss/na was manual though, as those are "The gearbox is rated for 260 ft-lb (353 Nm) of engine torque." 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F35_(MU3)_transmission


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> 1.8 turbo would be insanely cheap to build get a t3 for 300 bucks and tubing another 150 and bam bolt on 45hp and for smog well your screwed and if a cop pulls you over bye cruze.would be super fun to do


**** yeah man letr rip and let us know how it works.I bet it'll be wicked fast for super cheap right on post some vids


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> **** yeah man letr rip and let us know how it works.I bet it'll be wicked fast for super cheap right on post some vids


i know a guy who desgins superchargers i kinda wannna go that route too,just to be safe


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I was a member of CSS.net since ~06 so I've been around the block or two with Cobalts.
> 
> I'm looking for the maximum torque for the 2.2 transmission but came across this funny post:
> 2.2 fully bolted and tuned:
> ...


Yea but that's to the wheels not at the crank. Our cars make 130 at the crank, so with parasitic loss through the drive train , I'm guessing we only make about 110 to the wheels and that might be a generous estimate


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I want the turbo to be an add on cause I've never had a turbo and the 1.8L should have one, even if the PSI is only 5 or 10


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

HSawickijr said:


> *I would like to install a after market electric sunroof. Has anyone done this?? and if so what was the cost??*
> *I would appreciate any feedback and advice.*
> *Thanks! POST MOVED TO APPEARANCE AND BODY page--moderator*


I suggest you make a new topic asking about it in the appearance and body section. But i am pretty sure you can and it will run you a hefty bill. I wouldn't do it personally, because its not easy trusting just anybody, to make a hole on your roof.

On Topic: After hefty research on adding Turbo and reading around here, i think it is better to NOT add on a Turbo, in the long term it will cost a ton, and after you put it, your car won't be "HELLA" fast. Nor will it be worth it in the long run. Make the calculations yourself, after all is said and done, you can put a nice down payment on a used ('09,'10) factory turbo car, and make it go way faster, if that is what your into.

For now i will add as many "bolt on's" as i can, and make my car look like it will eat another car for breakfast. lol...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

no if you turbo a non-turboed car will go much faster than a factory turbo by far faster, should push in the 200hp to the rear wheels just turbo, but it is a waste considering the cruze is a f*cking 4 door family car not a sports car


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> no if you turbo a non-turboed car will go much faster than a factory turbo by far faster, should push in the 200hp to the rear wheels just turbo, but it is a waste considering the cruze is a f*cking 4 door family car not a sports car


A motor that's built for boost (factory turbo) will most likely be able to make more power than a factory na motor that has been turbocharged.

By the way, these cars aren't rear wheel drive....


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

what about this ecotec?


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

sorry im bored.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> no if you turbo a non-turboed car will go much faster than a factory turbo by far faster, should push in the 200hp to the rear wheels just turbo, but it is a waste considering the cruze is a ******* 4 door family car not a sports car


What about EVO's and STIs? 



Skilz10179 said:


> A motor that's built for boost (factory turbo) will most likely be able to make more power than a factory na motor that has been turbocharged.
> 
> By the way, these cars aren't rear wheel drive....


You both have points however it's not as cut and dry like Jak is making it out to be. I think he's thining of Honda motors that react well and hold up. However there are only a few motors worth really doing that to. But I have to agree with Skilz. It's better to start out with a platform already engineered for the very modifications one may do to them.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the question _de'jour_ is: are the USA 1.8L engines made and built using the _same_ parts and materials as the European 1.8L engines--some of which have turbo-chargers installed?

..._same, different_, or just _similar?_


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> What about EVO's and STIs?
> 
> 
> 
> .


you are a retard read the post evos and stis are all turboed making them nonop to the conversation,a cruze 1.8 is na,1.4 is turboed,putting a turbo on a bigger displacement will give bigger gains than a smaller motor turboed from the factory


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> you are a retard read the post evos and stis are all turboed making them nonop to the conversation,a cruze 1.8 is na,1.4 is turboed,*putting a turbo on a bigger displacement will give bigger gains than a smaller motor turboed from the factory*


Not true...

If the larger displacement engine of the same family has internals to support 150hp but the smaller displacement has internals to support 250hp, obviously the smaller will support more.

Unless you're planning a full head build... a 1.8 probably wont make more than a 1.4l in this case. In the end though we have the same limited transmission so... we all lose


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> you are a retard read the post evos and stis are all turboed making them nonop to the conversation,a cruze 1.8 is na,1.4 is turboed,putting a turbo on a bigger displacement will give bigger gains than a smaller motor turboed from the factory



Lol I'm a retard? Those cars are turbo'd variants of family sedans. I'm not mad at ya though. You've given us a treasure trove of funny quotes here on the forum and I appreciate that. Next time my wife feels down about her car questions, I can just bring her here.


----------



## Cruzn (Mar 2, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Lol I'm a retard? Those cars are turbo'd variants of family sedans. I'm not mad at ya though. You've given us a treasure trove of funny quotes here on the forum and I appreciate that. Next time my wife feels down about her car questions, I can just bring her here.


Why do people bother having discussions with jakkaroo. He is a complete moron that knows absolutely nothing.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Cruzn said:


> Why do people bother having discussions with jakkaroo. He is a complete moron that knows absolutely nothing.


and how are you to say im a moron gtfo,and for the socalled fast cruze im over all this dumb **** of trying to make a cruze fast its so ******* dumb,its a ******* daily driving gets good gas milege car nothing else,if it had two doors and performance built in mind i would go all out but there is nothing for this car never will be,im a fuckin retard for putting a intake and exhaust on my car but feel free to do whatever you want cause these cars will never never ever be fast at alll,if you gutted the car and built a motor(well there will possibly be no cranks or cams for this motor ever) it would be lucky to break the 11s its a car for driving around town and going on long commutes,if anything someone should make a backroad terrorizer not some 4 door drag car,i know of the fastest 4 door and its a 1989 honda which runs 10.16 fully built with glass body so its ******* pointless to try and make this car fast


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Lol I'm a retard? Those cars are turbo'd variants of family sedans. I'm not mad at ya though. You've given us a treasure trove of funny quotes here on the forum and I appreciate that. Next time my wife feels down about her car questions, I can just bring her here.


1.those cars are performance family sedans
2.its not a cruze


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*Time for a Moderator to step in, please....*



jakkaroo said:


> and how are you to say im a moron gtfo,and for the socalled fast cruze im over all this dumb **** of trying to make a cruze fast its so ******* dumb,its a ******* daily driving gets good gas milege car nothing else,if it had two doors and performance built in mind i would go all out but there is nothing for this car never will be,im a fuckin retard for putting a intake and exhaust on my car but feel free to do whatever you want cause these cars will never never ever be fast at alll,if you gutted the car and built a motor(well there will possibly be no cranks or cams for this motor ever) it would be lucky to break the 11s its a car for driving around town and going on long commutes,if anything someone should make a backroad terrorizer not some 4 door drag car,i know of the fastest 4 door and its a 1989 honda which runs 10.16 fully built with glass body so its ******* pointless to try and make this car fast


Lock down?


----------



## gojira (May 1, 2011)

I'm buying my Cruze for the gas mileage. If I want to go fast I use the GTO; I grew up in the age where displacement is king for going fast.

I'm not sure why but this thread reminds me of my favorite quote from another car board:

_"You can make a Honda the fastest car in the world... but in the end you are still driving a Honda._"


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Obviously we can't handle a thread of this magnitude yet... locked.


----------

